# Good quality Kung Fu fighting fan?



## jaime_lion (Feb 16, 2021)

I am looking for and hope someone knows where I can get a good quality kung fu fighting fan? I bought one on amazon and it was cheap and the fabric ripped and it bent after like 3 hits.

Here is the one I bought.

https://www.amazon.com/BladesUSA-25...ywords=kung+fu+fan&qid=1612758701&sr=8-4&th=1

Does anyone know of a better one?


----------



## jobo (Feb 16, 2021)

jaime_lion said:


> I am looking for and hope someone knows where I can get a good quality kung fu fighting fan? I bought one on amazon and it was cheap and the fabric ripped and it bent after like 3 hits.
> 
> Here is the one I bought.
> 
> ...


i dont think its for hitting things  with, certainly not unfurled,
it is according  to the vid, a stealth weapon, so you hide behind it till someone comes in range, though why they wouldnt think a bloke holding a Chinese  fan was suspect,  im not sure, id give them a wide berth


----------



## jaime_lion (Feb 16, 2021)

jobo said:


> i dont think its for hitting things  with, certainly not unfurled,
> it is according  to the vid, a stealth weapon, so you hide behind it till someone comes in range, though why they wouldnt think a bloke holding a Chinese  fan was suspect,  im not sure, id give them a wide berth


 
When I hit with is it was all together folded up. But how would you use a fan in a fight? Can you recommend a better version?


----------



## jobo (Feb 16, 2021)

jaime_lion said:


> When I hit with is it was all together folded up. But how would you use a fan in a fight? Can you recommend a better version?


there an explanary video on that page you linked, 

aparently you hold it iin front of your fist, so they dont see it coming till its to late

i suspect its true purpose is to extract money from the gullible


----------



## jaime_lion (Feb 16, 2021)

jobo said:


> there an explanary video on that page you linked,
> 
> aparently you hold it iin front of your fist, so they dont see it coming till its to late
> 
> i suspect its true purpose is to extract money from the gullible



So you do not know of a better version?


----------



## jobo (Feb 16, 2021)

jaime_lion said:


> So you do not know of a better version?


i think the whole idea is fatally flawed, so a better one would seem an impossibility? though if you hit with it edge on, it may be harder to bend

have you really been walking round with a chinese fan for self defence purposes, ??????


----------



## jaime_lion (Feb 16, 2021)

jobo said:


> i think the whole idea is fatally flawed, so a better one would seem an impossibility? though if you hit with it edge on, it may be harder to bend
> 
> have you really been walking round with a chinese fan for self defence purposes, ??????



I am not sure what you mean by walking. I have been stuck in a recliner for 4 months due to concerns about a global pandemic. 

Why is the whole idea fatally flawed?


----------



## jaime_lion (Feb 16, 2021)

jobo said:


> i think the whole idea is fatally flawed, so a better one would seem an impossibility? though if you hit with it edge on, it may be harder to bend
> 
> have you really been walking round with a chinese fan for self defence purposes, ??????



Can you explain why the whole idea is flawed?


----------



## jobo (Feb 16, 2021)

jaime_lion said:


> Can you explain why the whole idea is flawed?


coz its a ladies fan, your intending to hit people with a ladies fan??, except its not for hitting its for holding in front of your punch, so they dont know  youve made a fist,

its frankly laughable,  but not as funny as you spending money on it,
.what did you think you were getting?


----------



## jaime_lion (Feb 16, 2021)

jobo said:


> coz its a ladies fan, your intending to hit people with a ladies fan??, except its not for hitting its for holding in front of your punch, so they dont know  youve made a fist,
> 
> its frankly laughable,  but not as funny as you spending money on it,
> .what did you think you were getting?



A metal fighting fan. And why is it a ladies fan? It makes just as much sense as carrying nunchaku for self defense.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 16, 2021)

jobo said:


> i think the whole idea is fatally flawed, so a better one would seem an impossibility? though if you hit with it edge on, it may be harder to bend
> 
> have you really been walking round with a chinese fan for self defence purposes, ??????


I think the fans were used for assassinations.  Don't quote me on it.  If that's the case the it would make sense for a lady to have it.  If you wanted a man to die, don't send a man to do the job. Send a woman.

If the fan was made of iron, then it could be used as a hidden stabbing tool or just a iron club.  If you were trying to conceal a weapon then this would be a good way to do it in plain site.   Ii don't know any fan forms, but my guess is that any valid knowledge of it's application is probably really watered down and lost.  If it's like most practical systems, the fan was probably just used to stab someone in their throat or to bash them in the face with it.  I don't remember reading about it as something that someone would take in a gang fight.  For some reason I'm thinking it's something that your date would kill you with as there would be minimum resistance.  

Unless the fan was heavy or sharp then I can't see it being of much value.


----------



## jaime_lion (Feb 16, 2021)

Once again I ask a simple question and no one can answer it. Am I just too stupid for you guys to understand or what?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 16, 2021)

jaime_lion said:


> Once again I ask a simple question and no one can answer it. Am I just too stupid for you guys to understand or what?


No one here that I know of trains with fans.  So you answer to where to find a better one is no one knows.  You would be better off asking a martial arts supply store that sells combat ready weapons, or combat steel weapons.

My personal thoughts is that if you want a quality kung fu weapon of any type then, amazon may be the worst place to buy one.


----------



## jobo (Feb 16, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> I think the fans were used for assassinations.  Don't quote me on it.  If that's the case the it would make sense for a lady to have it.  If you wanted a man to die, don't send a man to do the job. Send a woman.
> 
> If the fan was made of iron, then it could be used as a hidden stabbing tool or just a iron club.  If you were trying to conceal a weapon then this would be a good way to do it in plain site.   Ii don't know any fan forms, but my guess is that any valid knowledge of it's application is probably really watered down and lost.  If it's like most practical systems, the fan was probably just used to stab someone in their throat or to bash them in the face with it.  I don't remember reading about it as something that someone would take in a gang fight.  For some reason I'm thinking it's something that your date would kill you with as there would be minimum resistance.
> 
> Unless the fan was heavy or sharp then I can't see it being of much value.


it weighs about half a pound, you may as well hit them with a bag of sweets


----------



## jobo (Feb 16, 2021)

jaime_lion said:


> A metal fighting fan. And why is it a ladies fan? It makes just as much sense as carrying nunchaku for self defense.


coz its a type fan commonly carried by ladies, which is much how you get the term ladies hand bag

here is an explanatory picture


----------



## isshinryuronin (Feb 16, 2021)

When I first saw the topic, I was thinking video clips of a movie, since I am a fan of good kung fu fighting.  

I know of war fans in Japanese Samurai history, but it's not a stretch to think of them as also having been used in China.  The southern half of Japan and China are humid and hot in summer, so fans were common.  A warrior's inclination is to not to carry unnecessary stuff.  So, if they wanted a fan to stay cool, giving it a secondary, martial, purpose makes sense.  At least, this is one way of how I see it having developed.  And for those unaware they could be used a weapons (especially by women) it could prove to be a nasty surprise, getting poked or raked in the face or throat by someone who appears to be unarmed.

There are folk dances which employ the fan in a stylistic way, and no doubt, as in some empty had dances, fighting techniques could have been imbedded, allowing them to be practiced unnoticed by others.  I don't know about the formal art of fans as weapons, but it could be one of those interesting "obscure" martial arts.


----------



## jaime_lion (Feb 16, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> No one here that I know of trains with fans.  So you answer to where to find a better one is no one knows.  You would be better off asking a martial arts supply store that sells combat ready weapons, or combat steel weapons.
> 
> My personal thoughts is that if you want a quality kung fu weapon of any type then, amazon may be the worst place to buy one.



I am glad you could say that in your first post instead of me having to ask it again. Boy am I glad sarcasm goes over the internet nicely.


----------



## yak sao (Feb 16, 2021)

I think the concept of the fan as a weapon was to take an everyday object that was routinely carried to use as a weapon.
But that is from another era and culture and you would certainly raise more than a few eyebrows walking around with it, and come to think of it, might actually cause you to get in fights.

If you want an everyday object you can carry that would double as an effective self defense weapon, I would say you're better off with a cane.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 16, 2021)

jobo said:


> it weighs about half a pound, you may as well hit them with a bag of sweets


This one weighs a grain over 1 pound.  It says that it's used to club and jab similar to a small baton.   My thought is that anything less than a pound isn't going to get the job done.  I'm only saying this because my Kung fu rings weigh a little more than a and that's more than enough to smash the teeth out of someone's mouth or to break fingers.  It's enough to bruise my bone from sliding along my arm.  But again.  I never had any interest in the fan.  It definitely wouldn't be my first choice of a stealth weapon, but if you were to get on a plane.  I'm pretty sure this fan would easily make it aboard, while a knife would get you arrested.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 16, 2021)

yak sao said:


> I think the concept of the fan as a weapon was to take an everyday object that was routinely carried to use as a weapon.
> But that is from another era and culture and you would certainly raise more than a few eyebrows walking around with it, and come to think of it, might actually cause you to get in fights.
> 
> If you want an everyday object you can carry that would double as an effective self defense weapon, I would say you're better off with a cane.


No different than what we do with some of today's everyday objects.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

yak sao said:


> I think the concept of the fan as a weapon was to take an everyday object that was routinely carried to use as a weapon.
> But that is from another era and culture and you would certainly raise more than a few eyebrows walking around with it, and come to think of it, might actually cause you to get in fights.
> 
> If you want an everyday object you can carry that would double as an effective self defense weapon, I would say you're better off with a cane.


There are "cane swords' XD I really don't know what they are called, but anyways you hide a blade inside a walking stick or cane, kind of like Yoda from Star Wars. I found a baseball sword here: https://www.amazon.com/RealFireNSte...d=1&keywords=cane+sword&qid=1613549157&sr=8-3


----------



## drop bear (Feb 17, 2021)

I had a google look. And while you can pay a bit of money for one. I couldn't find any decent reviews on a fighting fan you could actually hit someone with.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

I'd use  brick instead as you can pose as a construction worker and then BAM!!!
theyr knocked out


----------



## drop bear (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> I'd use  brick instead as you can pose as a construction worker and then BAM!!!
> theyr knocked out



Kung fu Wang hides one in his handbag.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Are you kidding me?!????  lol
Just imagine the scene
The night of the assassination:
Zhao Feng has trained for a long time for this. He realizes this mission might be his last, so he takes his time. He says goodbye to his daughter. Walking on the cold pavement seems like forever. It starts raining. He glances towards the side onto the road. An occasional car flashes by. He steels his nerves and enters the construction site. His target is Young master Li, who murdered his mother. This was personal. From afar he looks like any normal construction worker, but if you look closely you can notice his killing intent. He sees Young Master Li. _It's now or never_. He smashes his brick onto Li's head. KABLOOSH???


----------

